# Bay Area Meetup ** Being Rescheduled**



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

So how many people here are from the Bay Area CA? I'm thinking a Bay Area meet up may be in order......anybody interested?

**DATE POSTED** Please Post if you are able/Unable to attend so we have a general idea of how many people will attend.

Bay Area Kindle Meet: *Due to lack of attendees, this meet is going to be rescheduled. Please feel free to list a weekend that works for you.*

*Barnes & Nobles Bookstore*- Cafe section to the Right of the front door.
Hacienda Crossings
4972 Dublin Boulevard
Dublin, CA 94568
925-560-1495


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

pom - pm Harvey - he has a sticky just for meet-ups, sounds like you have quite a few that might be interested.  This should also probably go in the NQK thread


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

What area would work best for our Central CA folk? Personally East Bay works best for me.

Easy Bay- Pleasanton/Dublin? San Leandro/San Lorenzo?

South Bay- Fremont? San Jose?

North Bay- Marin? Novato?

Please list what works for you....


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

For East Bay, maybe we can meet at the Stoneridge mall?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

If we met at Stoneridge mall we'd have to meet in one of the lounge areas- no real food court. Theres also a Barnes & Nobles @ Hacienda which is in Pleasanton as well- just a few freeway exits down....


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Barnes and Nobles sounds good to me  . It's a bookstore after all.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes it is- and they have comfy lounge areas....Is there anybody else interested? Or Just the 2 of us?


Come on guys...speak up! We're not creepy stalkers.....just kindle-a-holics  That may be scarier......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm in Dixon...not an unreasonable drive to someplace like Pleasanton, etc. Or Concord. Vallejo.  I'm not too great with actually going into SF, though...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Thumper! Both Jenni and I are in the East Bay- So Pleasanton sounds like the most likely place......I Like the Barnes & Nobles idea myself  I'm thinking maybe a weekend in February? Don't know dates yet......I have a First Aid CPR class I have to take 1 saturday that month- but otherwise I'm free- Just cant remember that date lol.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

When would you like to meet?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm thinking either Feb 6/7 or Feb 13/14? don't know if Sat or Sun work better for you guys. I'm pretty sure my CPR class is the later weekends of the month- but I KNOW it's a Saturday.....lol sad I know.

Thumper- Since you're coming from Dixon, what time would be most convenient for you? Since you have the farthest to travel...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

As long as I have enough notice, anytime works...but I am night blind so I have to head home early enough to not die on the Interstate and take a bunch of people out with me...


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I just mapped it and it's too far for me, but you have a great time!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I could meet up in Dublin/Pleasanton. Saturdays are better for me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You guys will will enjoy the meet, when you finally get it together.
But fair warning, the rest of us want pics.
don't forget to take your cameras, take pictures and post them here.


Just sayin.....


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Saturdays are fine for me- please cast your vote for the day that works best for you. I put 1 pm next to all of them but of course time can be adjusted as needed for those who are driving farther- I.E. Thumper.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in Salinas so South Bay would work best for me if I can make it.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

**DATE POSTED** Please Post if you are able/Unable to attend so we have a general idea of how many people will attend.

Bay Area Kindle Meet: *Saturday February 13th 1:00 PM*

*Barnes & Nobles Bookstore*- Cafe section to the Right of the front door.
Hacienda Crossings
4972 Dublin Boulevard
Dublin, CA 94568
925-560-1495


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not sure yet, but I'll let you know. (Gotta ask it off at work).


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, that's a bit far for me so I won't be able to attend.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Please mark me down as "tentative".


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK well everyone just let me know if your coming or not- no one wants to show up and find themselves all alone LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Right now I'm tentative as well, but a strong likely to be there...


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure yet. If I can make it, I'll bring my sister (she has a kindle too so she counts, right?  ). It'd be fun to meet you guys.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL anybody is welcome- even if they are still waiting to get their Kindle/debating to get one- it'll be a great get together where we can chit chat about our "obsessions". I'm really looking forward to this- I hope everyone can come!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Any confirms yet?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bump


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok 2 weeks out..........any confirms yet on Feb 13th? Or do we need to tweak date?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What a task you have taken on pom - I'll be there in spirit - it's a little far for me as well  

Y'all just gotta get together but then the DFW meet-up will have many more folks than you, do you really want to get those Texans the braggin' rights?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju- Don't I know it.......at this rate I'll show up and no one else will be there!!  I'm still hopeful though......even if this date doesn't work, hopefully we can do a Bay Area meet-up eventually.......

At any rate I'm going to wait until closer to the date before canceling it....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Pom, if you can just go, who knows some others who are being maybes and maybe nots will show up, and you will have a nice outing, and who knows maybe get to demo a kindle!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Pom, if you can just go, who knows some others who are being maybes and maybe nots will show up, and you will have a nice outing, and who knows maybe get to demo a kindle!


LOL yeah- at any rate it's a good excuse to take my kindle into a B&N store and show it off!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Pom,
If we lived there we would come and join you.
And you know that Dona would.

Eventually there will be enough registered active KBer's in SF area to have a good meet.

Keep on trying, it will happen.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm having my hip replacement done then, but your meet up will give me something to think about other than any pain I might have!  Here's hoping others will join you, but if they don't have a cookie for me!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

7 Day notice until the meetup  Please post if you're able to attend or not......if no one responds by Wed PM I'll cancel the meet- no sense going if I'm the only one


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm still iffy...I've got the cold from Hades, and while I'm starting to feel better, it's producing some uncomfortable symptoms that aren't easing up any, and I don't want to infect the masses.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK guys......how we all doing check in wise? Any confirmed "I'm going"? Thumper- if you're unable to attend I understand, we can always reschedule as needed to fit everyone's schedule better......I just need to know what works for everyone.  Hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure yet, but I really want to go.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to officially say I can't make it. Aside from infecting the masses, my head feels like it's tilting to the left so driving is probably not the best thing for me to attempt this weekend...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thumper- no worries. we can always reschedule our Bay Area meet. No need for you to come out if you're sick, better to stay home and rest a lot


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Due to lack of attendees, this meet is going to be rescheduled. Please feel free to list a weekend that works for you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry pom - you have worked so hard at this!  And I was looking forward to being there virtually and for pictures.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

A bit disappointing yes.....but I won't give up just yet. We can reschedule and hopefully more people will confirm they are coming.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK....so How does Saturday March 20th at 1:00 pm sound to everyone? Same place.....B&N in Dublin?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK.....is anyone even interested in rescheduling? Or is this a lost cause?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess everyone is so busy reading their kindles and not checking out the boards!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL @ Anju....... Yeah looks like it.....or maybe our group here in the Bay Area just aren't "into" a meet-up?


----------

